# Ford 3000 "Looking for Obsolete part"



## jjohnf (Dec 5, 2014)

I am new to this site, but after reading some of the posts, I think someone may be able to help me. I have a Ford 3000 Gas tractor that I recently acquired and am rebuilding. There is one part that I need that the Ford Dealer in my area says is obsolete. I'm not sure what to call it but its the metal tube that connects the air cleaner to the carburetor. The air cleaner has a 90° rubber coupling that connects to this tube and then a rubber section connects to the carb.

Tractor Number is: C190278
Model: 31022A
Unit: 7M27B
Engine: 7E30H
Transmission: 7M26E

I have searched EBay with no luck and entered the OEM part number(D0NN9R504B)with no luck.
I don't want to use an old radiator hose, or some rigged up stuff I'm looking for the correct part.
Thanks


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello jjohnf,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland forum. It's really good to see new members here. Welcome aboard. 

See item #7 on the attached parts diagram from Messick's Farm equipment. P/N D0NN9R504B. Call their parts hotline to confirm this is the P/N you need. 
Price $56.18 Messick's Parts Hotline : 1- 877-260-3528. 

Alternatively, you can take your old tube to a muffler shop, and ask them to make you that tube. And they will make you one that is very close to original. 

if you have any holes in your air intake tubes/hoses, tape them closed till you get replacement parts. The risk is that you will "dust" the engine, which means that you will destroy the engine by sucking dust into it. Saw this happen on a neighbor's tractor. 

I'll translate your identification numbers tomorrow on another post. It's getting too late for this old man!


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Your numbers translate as follows:

*Serial Number C190278 *- Made in USA. This number is consistent with end of year 1967 manufacture. 

*Model No. 31022A:*
Chassis type - 310 - 3000 series, all purpose
Engine type - 2 - gasoline
PTO type - 2 - Transmission driven PTO, 540 rpm
Transmission - A - 4x1 speed transmission

*Tractor Assembly date 7M27B:*
December 27th, 1967, day shift

*Engine assembly date 7E30H: *
May 30th 1967

*Transmission assembly date 7M26E:*
December26th, 1967


----------



## jjohnf (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you for the information, I will definitely look into that. I thought about the muffler shop thing but I've never had the original part in my possession.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Did you ever find your part?
It should be pretty common at a junk yard as the same tube was used on all 2/3/4000 gassers and all 26/36/4600 gassers.
If you haven't found one, I probably have one here I would sell.


----------

